# Cheese in masterbuilt smokehouse?



## elkhorn98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone try it at 100 F?  Or is it best to pipe smoke to another chamber?  I was thinking I could use flexible dryer duct pipe to a cardboard box.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes you can do that.

I used to do cheese and jerky in a cardboard box with a light bulb and a tin pie plate for wood shavings.


----------



## smoked (Feb 25, 2007)

you can do it in the masterbuilt....but I did do the flex type pipe thing into my old big chief for a dedicated cold box!!!!


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 27, 2007)

If i try to use the masterbuilt at 100 F will it even smoke?


----------



## illini (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can get it to heat the wood enough to smoke you are one up on me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You may get a little combustion on the initial heat up with wood chips already in place....If you close the top vent to hold the smoke in it might be enough for the cheese.

Personally I think it is very "iffy" but please post back if it works!


----------



## smoked (Feb 27, 2007)

maybe if you use the sawdust......I've not had much luck keeping her to smoke below 150 to be honest.......but then again that's why I made the cold box and  hook it up to the masterbuilt and run the mb at 220......


----------



## arkinsawyer (Mar 1, 2014)

I just got through ruining a whole batch of cheese trying to smoke it in my masterbuilt smoker.i used the hickory pellets in a smokrpistol.it was a mistake,too much tar flavor.anybody got any advice for me,NEXT TIME!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like you were running too much smoke.  Should be TBS (thin blue smoke).   I would suggest apple as a wood to burn.  Yes, for cheese, Hickory would be pretty strong.


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 2, 2014)

Arkinsawer, let that cheese mellow for at least one month. The smoke flavor will subside tenfold. I find this to be true no matter what kind of smoke/cheese is being used. A member by the name of Mr. T did a write up on it, I will see if I can find the link.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## butchdon (Aug 22, 2015)

"The info in this link was the BEST I've seen for smoking and aging cheese. Gives all the info you need to smoke and/or age cheese. I'm not patient enough to age any, but I can certainly do the smoke.

Thanks


----------



## Baconator420 (Jul 17, 2019)

arkinsawyer said:


> I just got through ruining a whole batch of cheese trying to smoke it in my masterbuilt smoker.i used the hickory pellets in a smokrpistol.it was a mistake,too much tar flavor.anybody got any advice for me,NEXT TIME!



Have you tried letting it rest for a few weeks? I just smoked some cheese and letting it rest three to four weeks to let the smoke mellow out


----------



## mark4mn (Jul 17, 2019)

I do not use a MB, but a Smokin-it #3. When I smoke cheese, I use what is known as a cold smoking plate that separates the burner from the cheese. I put a large bowl of ice on top of the plate. Using wood chips, I Set temp to 150F. As soon as I see any smoke, I turn off the smoker and leave it alone for an hour.

The ice keeps the upper area of the smoker to about 70 degrees.

I wrap the cheese, store it for a week. Unwrap and trim off dark part edges.

Biggest lesson I have learned is that it does not require much smoke.


----------



## sigmo (Jul 19, 2019)

I think the main thing to realize is that the Masterbuilt electric smokers don't make proper smoke on their own at any temperature, and none at all at low temps because they rely on the main heating element coming on full bore to periodically ignite the wood chips.

So most folks eventually end up using a different smoke generator with or inside of their MES.  I use an Amazin AMNPS tray and wood pellets inside of my MES 40.  I have modified the MES to optimize the operation with the pellet tray (maze), and often use it to do cheese, and even butter!

But both cheese and butter are "cold smoking" targets.  So I generally do them in spring, winter, or fall when the smoker can be kept quite cool.  And, I don't even turn the MES on, or even need to plug it in.  I don't want any heat when smoking cheese or butter, etc.

It is important to let the cheese rest and mellow before eating it. and it is good to go fairly light on the smoke.

The link tomolu5 posted is the best guide for cheese smoking I've ever read, and I refer to it often.

There are threads in the cheese making area showing how people have built cold smokers using refrigerators so that they can cold smoke any time of year.  I haven't built one myself... yet.  But it's on my lost of future projects for sure!

Keep things cool!


----------

